# Borderlands Spielstand laden



## Stahlkappe (7. November 2009)

Moin

 Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich hab mir Borderlands besorgt und ca. 2 Stunden gespielt und danach das Spiel ausgemacht. Als ich heute wieder an meinem Spielstand weitermachen wollte, war der weg. Ich hab das Spiel schon neu installiert, auch auf meine andere Festplatte. Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter, das Spiel macht ja dauernd Autosaves. Und wo die sind weiss ich auch nicht. Ich hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe.

 Stahlkappe


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2009)

hast du das spiel denn normal verlassen über das menü? 

 an sich musst du halt im hauptmenü auf "einzelspieler", und da steht halt dein charakter. wenn du das lädst, bist du wieder am letzten speicherpunkt, also diese "antennen" mit den grünen leuchten. da wird immer gespeichert.


----------



## Mothman (7. November 2009)

Also der Speicherort der Savegames ist (XP)

  Eigene Dateien\My Games\Borderlands


  Warum er dir den Spielstand zerschossen hat, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. 

  In Borderlands wird ja wie in einem MMORPG gespeichert (nur eben lokal). Also du hast ein Profil und der Fortschritt (oder ggf. Rückschritt^^)  wird automatisch beim Annähern an Speicherpunkte im Spiel oder beim Verlassen des Spiels gespeichert. 

 EDIT
 Der Thread dümpelt seit 1 Stunde vor sich hin und keiner antwortet. Und jetzt kommen wir beide schon wieder auf die Idee fast zeitgleich zu antworten. Machst du das eigentlich extra, das du wartest?


----------



## Stahlkappe (7. November 2009)

Dass es per Autosave speichert weiss ich. Und verlassen tu ichs auch per esc > beenden. Wenn ich dann auf Einzelspieler geh, steht da nur neuer Charakter. Vom bereits erstellen keine Spur.

 Langsam kackts gewaltig 

 Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## pirx (8. November 2009)

Stahlkappe schrieb:


> Dass es per Autosave speichert weiss ich. Und verlassen tu ichs auch per esc > beenden. Wenn ich dann auf Einzelspieler geh, steht da nur neuer Charakter. Vom bereits erstellen keine Spur.
> 
> Langsam kackts gewaltig
> 
> Aber trotzdem danke.


   Normalerweise gibets da noch ein Auswahlfeld "Bestehender Charakter".

 Ich hab das bei der PS3 auch immer etwas verwirrend gefunden, da das Spiel manchmal einfach von selbst auf einen neuen Char wechselt.. drum erwähn ich das mal ^^


----------



## Stahlkappe (8. November 2009)

pirx schrieb:


> Stahlkappe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dass es per Autosave speichert weiss ich. Und verlassen tu ichs auch per esc > beenden. Wenn ich dann auf Einzelspieler geh, steht da nur neuer Charakter. Vom bereits erstellen keine Spur.
> ...


   Nein, bei mir erscheint nur das Feld "neuer Charakter".


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2009)

Stahlkappe schrieb:


> pirx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Stahlkappe schrieb:
> ...


 
 hmm, das ist seltsam... findest du denn bei den eigenen dateien überhaupt irgendeinen ordner mit borderlands?


----------



## Stahlkappe (8. November 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Stahlkappe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > pirx schrieb:
> ...


  Naja ich spiels auf Vista. Da gibts keinen "Eigene Dateien"- Ordner. Das Game ist auf meiner Festplatte unter "Program Files" gesichert. Aber es ist auf XP konfiguriert. Hab aber noch in anderen Foren gelesen und es gibt noch andere die dasselbe Problem haben und davon ausgehen, dass es ein Bug ist, der mit dem nächsten Patch breinigt werden soll. Was soll ich nun davon halten?


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2009)

Stahlkappe schrieb:


> Naja ich spiels auf Vista. Da gibts keinen "Eigene Dateien"- Ordner. Das Game ist auf meiner Festplatte unter "Program Files" gesichert. Aber es ist auf XP konfiguriert. Hab aber noch in anderen Foren gelesen und es gibt noch andere die dasselbe Problem haben und davon ausgehen, dass es ein Bug ist, der mit dem nächsten Patch breinigt werden soll. Was soll ich nun davon halten?


 nun, wenn das mehrere so schreiben, wird es wohl stimmen. dann musst du künftig den spielstand nach jedem spieleende noch woanders sichern.

 und wie meinst du das "auf XP konfiguriert" ?


----------



## Stahlkappe (8. November 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und wie meinst du das "auf XP konfiguriert" ?


 Sorry, meinte die Kompatibilität, nicht die Konfiguration


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (9. November 2009)

Das Problem scheint relativ weit verbreitet zu sein wenn man im offiziellen Forum liest.
 Bei Vista sollte es wie bei Win7 aussehen, die Speicherstände sind in:
 Dokumente\My Games\Borderlands

 Speichert er nur den Charakter nicht oder sind auch andere Einstellungen (Auflösung, Steuerung, etc.) nach einem Neustart weg?
 Hast Du Deinen "Eigene Dokumente" Pfad geändert? Wenn ja versuche den Standardpfad.
 Startest Du das Spiel als Administrator?


----------



## stump (9. November 2009)

Hi, ich habe das selbe PROBLEM, werde noch verückt ????

 ScheißDreckMist


----------



## Stahlkappe (12. November 2009)

NOODLES_SOS schrieb:


> Das Problem scheint relativ weit verbreitet zu sein wenn man im offiziellen Forum liest.
> Bei Vista sollte es wie bei Win7 aussehen, die Speicherstände sind in:
> Dokumente\My Games\Borderlands
> 
> ...


 Nur der Spielstand ist weg. Die Einstellungen bleiben. Meinst du mit dem Dokumentenpfad den, den man bei der Installation gegebenenfalls ändern kann? Wenn ja, den hab ich beim ersten Mal geändert und beim zweiten Mal so gelassen. Und das Spiel starte ich als Admin, ja.


----------



## KohinOOr94 (13. November 2009)

Also in Vista und Win 7 sind die Saves in C:\Users\"Username"\Documents\My Games\Borderlands

 Ich spiele Borderlands auf 7 86x und hatte noch keine Probleme mit fehlenden Saves


----------



## Stahlkappe (13. November 2009)

KohinOOr94 schrieb:


> Also in Vista und Win 7 sind die Saves in C:\Users\"Username"\Documents\My Games\Borderlands
> 
> Ich spiele Borderlands auf 7 86x und hatte noch keine Probleme mit fehlenden Saves


Liegts villeicht daran, dass ich keinen Ordner habe der "Documents" heisst? Zumindest finde ich den im Benutzer nicht. 

 €: Wobei, ich hab vorhin im offiziellen Forum gelesen, dass das Spiel auf dem Standartpfad installiert werden muss, da ansonsten der Speicherpfad nicht mehr funktioniert. Heisst das, ich muss das Spiel auf dem Standartpfad installieren, der bei der Installation voreingestellt ist?


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (15. November 2009)

Bei einer dt. Installation von Windows heißt der Ordner "Eigene Dokumente" oder so ähnlich.

 Mit dem Standardpfad für die Installation meinen die tatsächlich den vom Installationsprogram vorgeschlagenen Pfad. Ich habe es in einem anderen instaliert und trotzdem keine Probleme, einer meiner LAN Mitspieler speichert aber auch nur wenn er selbst Host ist oder im SP spielt. Das hat ihn gestern auch nur 20 Level gekostet  

 Irgendwie ist das alles seltsam und nicht so recht nachzuvollziehen wann er wo warum nicht speichert. Die anderen beiden PCs machen auch keine Probleme, einer davon hat ebenfalls einen anderen Installationspfad.

 Versuche mal den Vorschlag aus diesem Thread hier:
 http://gbxforums.gearboxsoftware.com/showthread.php?t=86967


 Bei der Verknüpfung soll unter "Ausführen in" derselbe Pfad stehen wie unter "Ziel", nur ohne den Namen der .exe am Ende, bei Ziel hängst Du dann am Ende (hinter evtl. vorhandenen Anführungszeichen) ein *-nohomedir* an


----------



## Stahlkappe (16. November 2009)

NOODLES_SOS schrieb:


> Bei der Verknüpfung soll unter "Ausführen in" derselbe Pfad stehen wie unter "Ziel", nur ohne den Namen der .exe am Ende, bei Ziel hängst Du dann am Ende (hinter evtl. vorhandenen Anführungszeichen) ein *-nohomedir* an


 Yay, das wars! Es speichert endlich! Vielen Dankan alle!


----------



## Nustom (22. November 2009)

hi also bei mir kommt dann da aber das der ordner falsch ist oder  nicht exestiert 
 was soll ich den dann machen


----------



## Nustom (22. November 2009)

ok habs raus bekommen ich hab die leertaste vergessen nach dem " zu drücken und danke dafür das ihr das rausgefunden habt 

 mfg nustom


----------

